# Old car chicken coop !!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this on the internet










I think it's amazing xD


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...funny, but being a poultry hobbyist...it's not safe for sure!
But aren't those chickens cute


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sure the inside isn't so bad

Why is it unsafe D:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything with claws or teeth can rip through chicken wire


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ooohhh! now I see what you're saying haha
I didn't even think of that, dang. I suppose in a backyard it wouldnt be an issue but out where theres foxes and stuff it doesnt look sturdy. 
How can you keep chicken safe then? >_<


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh my goodness...is that not cute or what lol..LOVE IT..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, for safety you would use hardware cloth, not chicken wire and be sure there is no access into the coop....even an inch sized hole is enough for a predator to get into and kill your whole flock.
On the other hand, that car has plenty of ventilation! 

If your backyard is accessible to dogs, it is not safe...or *****, rats, etc. EVERYTHING eats chicken


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ohh! Yeah I think my bird aviary has something like that. We're planning on keeping them in their so that's a bonus. Thanks for the information! I'm just a bit shocked I though chicken wire was the way to go with stuff like that


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Chicken wire is only good for keeping chickens in...not keeping anything out. Also, they need a place to get out of the weather....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw it to when we were planning our coop...I wanted to repurpose something as well, but the closest I got was repurposing our old water skis


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...that is one loud and proud coop! Sweet!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

our first coop ( and first ever chickens) my daughter and I were the giggle of every old farmer...we used an area with a awning that was for cows....we chicken wired it, then added 2x4 wire for strength...then we added tin 1/3 way down then we concreted the fence and tin to the ground..lol....when we were done with fort knox we figured if anything got in they earned the right to the chickens.: ) but we didn;t loose one ...as a matter of fact this last summer most those chickens began to pass away from old age...last year Hubby built me a real coop....here are a couple of pix..the front windows close up if needed..most our girls free range but they like to have a safe place to go at night


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really nice....that's a big ccop...what are the dimensions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure the size lol...Ill have to ask hubby...but its big lol..he also added see through sheeting on the roof to let sunshine in : ) he did a good job...the second picture show one half of the inside...the other side looks the same lol...Now I just need to paint it so it will last longer..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's a link to photos of my coops....lol...but I have 2 more now that aren't on here....

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/516687/so-heres-my-little-hobby-farm-pics-lots


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I want a chicken coop like that but change the chicken wire to something stronger. Gives me so many ideas. Now I just need an old car...... and chickens. I bet if you cut out the panel blocking the cab from the engine and keep the hood on that could be your nesting boxes with a lid.

This person made one out of a 1966 Porsche.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol....too funny!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

dunno, I've had chickens in chicken mesh all my life. Only lost them to foxes when they managed to dig in or they came during the day when the chooks were free ranging.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

keren said:


> dunno, I've had chickens in chicken mesh all my life. Only lost them to foxes when they managed to dig in or they came during the day when the chooks were free ranging.


Wow, you have been lucky....it may depend on where you live. I know around here, we have some pretty smart critters that are pretty determined.We have weasels,*****,mink,martins,eagles,hawks,skunk,fox,coyote,bear,not to mention neighborhood dogs and such....all of these love chicken!

I have a neighbor up the road that lost her entire flock one night to a black bear that ripped her coop door off.

I have a lot of customers simply because they keep using chicken wire....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, if you use livestock guardian dogs...doesn't matter what you use to hold the chickens in, the dogs will make sure they stay safe.  Love our guardians. Neat idea for an old car. Really love the Fort Knox coop too!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah well there arent bears etc in Australia. Just foxes and in some places, wild dogs, and of course pet dogs. Chicken wire is the norm here. Although it is also the norm to have the chicken coop close to the house.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Actually my neighbour currently has 13 chickens free range that dont get locked up at night, hasnt lost any, they roost next to the house. I know we have foxes around because my dog has chased them at night away from my duck pen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, here in the mountain areas if you don't use hardware cloth, your chickens are as good as cooked.

I have a couple of dogs myself but not LGD's....in fact, one is a Weimeraner...lol...(for those of you not familiar, they are bird dogs) 

The other is a Pom


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

keren said:


> Actually my neighbour currently has 13 chickens free range that dont get locked up at night, hasnt lost any, they roost next to the house. I know we have foxes around because my dog has chased them at night away from my duck pen.


Yeah, having a loose dog is a big help. Here it is so cold my dogs would freeze to death out at night...I really should get a Husky or a Saint Bernard..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh he's not loose, he has a fenced backyard and at the moment its so bloody hot the back door is left open to get a bit of breeze through the house. He normally sleeps on the couch. A couple of nights ago he flew outside and was barking at the back fence. My duck pen is next to the yard. We are a fair way from the neighbours free chickens though, so they are doing well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....to be so hot out as to leave the door open.....*sighs*....can't wait for that here!


----------

